# characteristics to rollers /high flyers?



## ssdjoey (Oct 31, 2009)

ok im going to be checking out a few high flyers and rollers for sale. heres the thing,im pretty new to the pigeon thing and not really sure how to tell the difference i dont want to get regular park pigeons so any key markings or? would really appritiate it thanks guys


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

getting seamless banded birds would be a great start... next would be to see them flying and what type of highflyers are you looking into ,most have a distinct look to them depending on the breed


----------



## ssdjoey (Oct 31, 2009)

well i was told they are iranian high flyers and birmingham rollers


----------

